# WannaCry: Weltweiter Angriff nimmt zehntausende Rechner als Geisel



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *WannaCry: Weltweiter Angriff nimmt zehntausende Rechner als Geisel*

						Weltweit treibt aktuell der Krypto-Trojaner WannaCry sein Unwesen. Bereits gestern wurden mehrere zehntausend betroffene Rechner gezählt. Am stärksten betroffen sind offensichtlich Behördern und Unternehmen. Hierzulande hat es bisher wohl nur die Deutsche Bahn getroffen. Bereits seit dem Morgen präsentiert sich die Lösegeldforderung der Ransomware auf den Anzeigetafeln der Bahnhöfe.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *WannaCry: Weltweiter Angriff nimmt zehntausende Rechner als Geisel*


----------



## hanfi104 (13. Mai 2017)

Da weiß man wieder warum man Sicherheitsupdates draufmacht.


----------



## Freakless08 (13. Mai 2017)

... und man keine veralteten Betriebssysteme verwenden sollte.


----------



## Zsinj (13. Mai 2017)

Ich hoffe nur das dieser Zwischenfall Politik und Industrie endlich wachrüttelt und das Thema IT Sicherheit endlich ernst genommen wird.


----------



## Frontline25 (13. Mai 2017)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Da weiß man wieder warum man Sicherheitsupdates draufmacht.



*Wirft sein updater an* Eehhm *hust* Heh 
naja seit dem 1.11 kammen bisher nur 5 

Naja, es ist interressant und erschreckend zu sehen, wie schnell es so viele systeme übernehmen/angreifen konnte...


----------



## Grestorn (13. Mai 2017)

Was mich eher wundert, dass all diese Rechner ohne Firewall im Netz stehen. Jeder NAT Router hätte den Angriff blocken können...

Gerade die Bahn sollte ihre Anzeigen doch über einen VPN Tunnel mit den Servern verbinden. Das ist hochgradig stümperhaft. Und ich bin wirklich nicht allzu freizügig mit solchen Wertungen!


----------



## alexk94 (13. Mai 2017)

Zum Glück ging das halbwegs gut aus. Ein britischer IT-Sicherheitsexperte hat durch Zufall das Ganze kräftig ausgebremst. Ich will nicht wissen, die Sache ausgegangen wäre, wenn der Gute, dass nicht entdeckt hätte. 

IT-Sicherheitsexperte stoppte den Cyberangriff vom Freitag – aus purem Zufall - FOCUS Online


----------



## Casurin (13. Mai 2017)

Was mich daran wirklich erschreckt ist das derartige System wie die Bahn oder Krankenhäußer direkt ungeschütz am internet hängen.
Gehts noch? hat jemand denen allen das hirn rausgeblasen!?!?

Als nächstes kommt nocht das das verkehrsleitsystem doer Kraftwerke direkt am internet hängen - dann schalten sich halt auf einmal alle Ampeln ab und der Strom fällt aus.


Mit naiv oder dumm ist es hier nichtmal mehr getan - das iost grob fahrlässig und die verantwortlichen für dieses Vorgehen (Bahn/Kraknenhäuse etc) sollten auf strängste Bestraft werden.


Diejenigen die Hinter dem Wurm stekcne - da gibt es wenig hoffnung diejenigen zu finden.
Und nein, zu sagen die NSA sei daran Schul ist auch falsch. jeder geheimdeinst such (und findet) Sicherheitslücken in betriebssystemen. Natrülichw erden sie diese nicht melden sonst würde ja ihr Zugriff durch diese Lücken verhindert. Klingt zwar erstmal schlecht - aber ohne genau diese mittel wäre ein Geheimdienst so gut wie Wertlos.


----------



## Bohrwardor (13. Mai 2017)

Casurin schrieb:


> Was mich daran wirklich erschreckt ist das derartige System wie die Bahn oder Krankenhäußer direkt ungeschütz am internet hängen.
> Gehts noch? hat jemand denen allen das hirn rausgeblasen!?!?



Man kann denk ich davon ausgehen das sensible Systeme nicht mit dem internet verbunden sind, z.b. bei uns im Labor gibt es das Labor-Informations- und Management-System das darf nur im Netzwerken laufen und all diese Pc dürfen keine Internetverbindung haben dürfen
Weil sonst passiert das^^.


----------



## Panzergrenadier (13. Mai 2017)

Casurin schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und nein, zu sagen die NSA sei daran Schul ist auch falsch. jeder geheimdeinst such (und findet) Sicherheitslücken in betriebssystemen. Natrülichw erden sie diese nicht melden sonst würde ja ihr Zugriff durch diese Lücken verhindert. Klingt zwar erstmal schlecht - aber ohne genau diese mittel wäre ein Geheimdienst so gut wie Wertlos.



Das sehe ich ganz anders, gerade die NSA oder britische Geheimdienste suchen nicht nur solche Lücken, sondern sorgen auch dafür dass es solche Lücken gibt. Wenn die Lücke nur vom NSA gefunden wurde ist das schon schlimm genug, es ist aber durchaus im Rahmen des Möglichen, dass die NSA dafür gesorgt hat, dass es eben diese Lücke gibt. Auch ein Geheimdienst hat sich an Gesetze zu halten und nicht zu handeln wie Verbrecher. Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen der NSA und Hackern, die von den Politikern verteufelt werden. Für mich besteht kein Unterschied, wenn Geheimdienste dieselben Mittel anwenden oder Sicherheitslücken nicht melden. Und genau das war der Kritikpunkt von wirklichen Experten an dem Handeln von NSA und Co. Snowden ist nur der bekannte und dieser Fall hat deutliche gezeigt, dass das Verhalten der Geheimdienste mehr Schaden kann als der Allgemeinheit nutzt, wenn man solche Methoden anwendet. Viel schlimmer, wenn es solche Lücken gibt wie soll dann noch vor Gericht ein Computer vernünftig ausgewertet werden können und als Beweismittel gelten. Solche Lücken können und werden auch von den Geheimdiensten ausgenutzt um Dateien auf Rechner abzulegen. Man kann bei Rechner die solche Lücken haben nicht mehr nachvollziehen, ob Dateien auf dem Rechner von dem Benutzer erstellt und abgelegt wurden, oder von einer dritten Partei dort abgelegt wurden.


----------



## Bohrwardor (13. Mai 2017)

Panzergrenadier schrieb:


> Auch ein Geheimdienst hat sich an Gesetze zu halten und nicht zu handeln wie Verbrecher.



Vieleicht in Deutschland.. aber in Amerika okkupiert ja der Geheimdienst den ganzen Staat ..


----------



## Abductee (13. Mai 2017)

Casurin schrieb:


> Als nächstes kommt nocht das das verkehrsleitsystem doer Kraftwerke direkt am internet hängen - dann schalten sich halt auf einmal alle Ampeln ab und der Strom fällt aus.



Du wärst überrascht wieviele offene VNC-Server es gibt.
Heizungsanlagen oer Poolsteuerungen von Privathäusern ist da noch das harmlosere.
Da findest man unter anderem auch so Sachen wie Kläranlagen.


----------



## ifrflyer (13. Mai 2017)

Casurin schrieb:


> Als nächstes kommt nocht das das verkehrsleitsystem doer Kraftwerke direkt am internet hängen - dann schalten sich halt auf einmal alle Ampeln ab und der Strom fällt aus.



Da kannst Du drauf warten. Kriege werden heute ganz anders geführt als gestern.
Auch "Kalte".


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2017)

Aufgrund der Schwere des Angriffs, stellt MS jetzt auch Sicherheitsupdates für XP und Windows 8 bereit. WannaCry: Microsoft liefert Sicherheits-Patches fur veraltete Windows-Versionen | heise online
Die aktuellen Systeme, also Windows 7, 8.1 und 10 haben schon im März ein Update erhalten, was dringend eingespielt werden sollte.

Insofern hat der Angriff also auch etwas gutes, das diese Lücke eben nicht von anderer Spyware oder der NSA mehr genutzt werden kann.


----------



## Grestorn (13. Mai 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Insofern hat der Angriff also auch etwas gutes, das diese Lücke eben nicht von anderer Spyware oder der NSA mehr genutzt werden kann.



Die anderen zig-1000 ungepatchten Lücken in XP reichen dem Angreifern aber, die sind sicher nicht auf diese Lücke angewiesen. Und die NSA hat davon sicher noch einige in Petto. Denn genau das ist ihr Job.


----------



## Casurin (13. Mai 2017)

Panzergrenadier schrieb:


> sondern sorgen auch dafür dass es solche Lücken gibt.


nein, die Lücken entstehen von selbst. Die geheimdienste suchen nur danach.



Panzergrenadier schrieb:


> Auch ein Geheimdienst hat sich an Gesetze zu halten und nicht zu handeln wie Verbrecher.


jein - egal ob man es wahrhaben will oder nicht - für Geheimdienste müssen etwas andere Regeln gelten als für den Rest, sonst sind sie wirkungslos. Das bedeutet nicht das sie alles ungestraft machen dürfen sondern das sie noch strenger Kontrolliert werden müssen.
Aber ohne diese möglichkeiten wäre zB das verhindern von Terroranschlägen beinahe unmöglich. Und bevor heir jemand sagt das die geheimdienste sowieso unfähig seien:
In Großbritanien wird durchschnittlich PRO TAG ein Schlag verhindert. Die geschiet eben auch durch überwachung der Computertätigkeiten.



Panzergrenadier schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen der NSA und Hackern, die von den Politikern verteufelt werden.


Politiker können zumindest langfristig über wahlen abgesetzt werden. Und hacker werden vieles tun, aebr sicher nicht Straften aufklären/verhindern.




Panzergrenadier schrieb:


> Für mich besteht kein Unterschied, wenn Geheimdienste dieselben Mittel anwenden oder Sicherheitslücken nicht melden.


Es muss wirklich ein angenehmes und einfaches Leben sein wenn man alles nur in schwarz/Weis sieht.


----------



## Silverfalcon (13. Mai 2017)

Casurin schrieb:


> Als nächstes kommt nocht das das verkehrsleitsystem doer Kraftwerke direkt am internet hängen - dann schalten sich halt auf einmal alle Ampeln ab und der Strom fällt aus.



Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen unsere Kraftwerke laufen auf Technik aus den 70er, haben keine Internetverbindung und auf denen läuft auch kein Windows oder irgendein Betriebsystem.


----------



## Ugh-Tech (13. Mai 2017)

Casurin schrieb:


> nein, die Lücken entstehen von selbst. Die geheimdienste suchen nur danach.



Das möchte ich mal in Frage stellen. Sicherlich gibt es auch ohne Zutun der GD genug Lücken, aber gerade von NSA&Co. war in der Vergangenheit zu lesen, dass verschiedenen US-Hersteller "aus Heimatschutz-Gründen nahegelegt" wurde, Hintertüren offenzulassen... Der Wahrheitsgehalt lässt sich natürlich nur schwer überprüfen.

Aber das ist, wie schon erwähnt wurde, nur eine Ursache. Weitere sind (ohne jeglichen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit):
- Updatefaule Anwender, denen es schon zu viel ist, einmal im Monat Windows-Update anzuwerfen, gleichzeitig dem System verbieten - sie wollen sich ja nicht ausspionieren lassen - es selbst zu tun
- knappe Budgets in den Unternehmen, mit der Auswirkung, dass an der (IT-)Sicherheit gespart wird - es ist ja noch nie was passiert, und wenn doch, waren die dadurch verursachten Kosten geringer, als uns die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen in der ganzen Zeit gekostet hätten... 
- kurzfristige, naive Planung für langlebige Produkte --> wir haben auf unseren Geld-, Fahrplan- und Sonstwas-Automaten noch Windows XP Embedded drauf, wie kann Microsoft es wagen, nach nur 14 Jahren den Support hierfür einzustellen?!? Ach, das war von Anfang an schon viel eher geplant? Woher sollen wir das denn wissen??
- "kostenoptimierte" Netzwerkplanung. Kritische Systeme gehören NIEMALS mit dem Internet verbunden! Dafür wird intern ein gesondertes Netz hochgezogen, und nur die absolut notwendigen Verbindungen nach draußen werden via Firewall/VPN ermöglicht! 

Solange das nicht in den Köpfen der Entscheider verankert ist, wird so etwas wieder und immer wieder passieren - willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert!




Silverfalcon schrieb:


> Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen unsere Kraftwerke laufen auf Technik aus den 70er, haben keine Internetverbindung und auf denen läuft auch kein Windows oder irgendein Betriebsystem.



Was ist mit den neueren Kraftwerken, die außerhalb D stehen und nicht 2022 abgeschaltet werden? Zeitbomben oder abgesichert?
Oder bin ich paranoid?


----------



## Ripcord (13. Mai 2017)

System neu aufsetzten, Backup einspielen, über die Sache lachen. Fertig.


----------



## Terracresta (13. Mai 2017)

Silverfalcon schrieb:


> Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen unsere Kraftwerke laufen auf Technik aus den 70er, haben keine Internetverbindung und auf denen läuft auch kein Windows oder irgendein Betriebsystem.



Tja, das zeigt halt, dass nicht jeder Scheiß ne Internetverbindung braucht oder haben sollte. Darum ist der Hype ums Internet of Things totaler Schwachsinn. Aber wenns der eigenen Bequemlichkeit/Faulheit dient, werden oft alle Sicherheitsbedenken über Bord geworfen. Leute, die sich auf öffentlichen Rechnern in ihrem Online-Banking Account einloggen oder sich in ihren E-Mail-Account eingeloggen und eingeloggt bleiben, welche sie für Amazon und Co verwenden. Dazu kommen so Unternehmen wie PayPal, wo der Haken bei "angemeldet bleiben" automatisch drin ist...


----------



## Grestorn (13. Mai 2017)

Ugh-Tech schrieb:


> Das möchte ich mal in Frage stellen. Sicherlich gibt es auch ohne Zutun der GD genug Lücken, aber gerade von NSA&Co. war in der Vergangenheit zu lesen, dass verschiedenen US-Hersteller "aus Heimatschutz-Gründen nahegelegt" wurde, Hintertüren offenzulassen... Der Wahrheitsgehalt lässt sich natürlich nur schwer überprüfen.



So plump gehen die nicht vor, weil sich das nicht geheim halten ließe. Wie bei vielen VT wird es um so unwahrscheinlicher, je größer die Menge der daran beteiligten Menschen. Ich kann zwar glauben, dass ein Großteil der Mitarbeiter der Geheimdienste dichthalten - die werden ja danach ausgesucht und haben - siehe Snowden - nichts zu lachen, wenn sie Geheimnisse verraten. Aber für Mitarbeiter von SW-Unternehmen wie MS und Co. gilt das nicht.

Was die NSA tatsächlich in der Vergangenheit gemacht hat, ist z.B. bei Verschlüsselungsalgorithmen, die als Standard vorgeschrieben oder empfohlen werden, absichtliche Schwachstellen zu etablieren. Dummerweise wurde das aber aufgedeckt, inzwischen passen einfach zu viele Leute auf solche Dinge auf.


----------



## TomatenKenny (13. Mai 2017)

wenn man das so ließt, könnte man denken, daran sei M$ schuld. damit jeder win 10 kauft  "Aluhut"aus.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2017)

Scheinbar sucht aber jetzt die halbe Welt nach dem Update. 

Die update.microsoft und catalog.microsoft Seiten brauchen ewig zum Laden.

Der Download auf der Haupseite von MS lässt sich auf einem deutschen XP (X86, SP3) nicht installieren. Da kommt immer die Meldung das die Sprache nicht passt, wobei mir die eigentlich wurscht wäre.

Nach zig Unterseiten mit jeweils mehren Minuten warten hab ich jetzt endlich den Downloadlink gefunden:



Spoiler



*Windowsupdate KB4012598 for Windows XP X86 (32Bit) SP3 DE*, direkter Downloadlink

http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._c1e81e14c283f2adbbdce9c1de348b4295b6a45c.exe

_SHA256_: eac65af0a2909d3026843deefe96003bcf2c9aad48f0ba636bd920171d1330b5, _Virustotal.com_
_Dateiname_: windowsxp-kb4012598-x86-custom-deu_c1e81e14c283f2adbbdce9c1de348b4295b6a45c.exe
_Größe:_ 673 KB


----------



## Grestorn (13. Mai 2017)

Win 7 wird doch automatisch aktualisiert? Wieso willst Du den Patch manuell runterladen, DKK007?


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2017)

Auf dem Laptop mit XP wurde der nicht automatisch gefunden. Da wurden immer wieder die gleichen Updates für .Net installiert, obwohl die Installationen zuvor erfolgreich abgeschlossen wurden.  Sehr merkwürdig und Sinnvole verschwendung von Datenvolumen. 
Es hängen auch nicht alle PCs am Internet, so das dort eine manuelle Instillation erforderlich wird.

Wobei doch beim Link eindeutig XP dabeisteht.


----------



## Rayken (13. Mai 2017)

Erscheint der Patch den unter Windows 10 wenn ich den Windows Updater starte?
Bzw. unter welcher KB Nummer findet man das Update den?
Die letzten Updates die bei mir installiert wurden sind vom 10 Mai.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2017)

Die aktuellen Windowsversionen haben schon im März ein Update erhalten. Bei den Infektionen ist jetzt anscheinend auch keine auf einem PC mit Win10 bekannt.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (13. Mai 2017)

Da man nur Personen als Geisel nehmen kann ist die Überschrift mal wieder reißerisches Clickbait.

Die betroffenen Unternehmen sind selbst Schuld und stellen so nur ihre Unfähigkeit zur Schau

1) In sensiblen Systemen, vorallem Krankenhäusern (!) KEIN Windoof einsetzen
2) Natürlich Sicherheitsupdates machen!
3) Nicht alles sinnlos ans Internet hängen. Muss die interne Krankenhaus-IT wirklich ans Internet ??? Nein
4) Endlich konsequent E-Mail-Anhänge blockieren, außer evtl. PDF
5) Sofortige Kündigung, wenn die unfähigen Mitarbeiter trotzdem Anhänge öffnen.
6) Wenn schon Windows, dann wenigstens auf die jeweils aktuellste (und sicherste) Version setzen!
Das haben die ewig-gestrigen eben davon.

Dass Operationen verschoben werden mussten, nur weil bei manchen Institutionen soviel IT-Inkompetenz herrscht, ist ein Witz !

Und bei Behörden ist es ja standard, da ist man nichts anderes gewohnt. Die haben wohl noch Windows 98 oder ME.

Echt Schade dass einer zufällig einen KillSwitch gefunden hat, würde die betroffenen Unternehmen gerne weiter ächzen sehen, nur so lernen sie es vllt endlich mal.


----------



## taglicht (13. Mai 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Da man nur Personen als Geisel nehmen kann ist die Überschrift mal wieder reißerisches Clickbait.



Und du bist drauf reingefallen... 

Ansonsten hab ich hier auch tatsächlich wenig Mitleid mit den Betroffenen bzw. deren Systemen. Passiert, wenn man Updates und Patches für überflüssig hält...


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (13. Mai 2017)

Und wenn einem als Firma ein Linux "zu kompliziert" ist sollte man wenigstens auf MacOS bzw. Apple setzen.

Jede Firma die ich bisher dahingehend betreute hat absolut nur positives zu berichten. Klar die Rechner sind am Anfang paar € teurer, dafür können sie aber viel länger benutzt werden, man muss keine jährliche teure Antivirensoftware und so einen Mist kaufen. Alles viel sicherer und problemloser, Backups gehen voll automatisch, die Produktivität wird erhöht da alles schneller geht.

Mittelfristig deutlich günstiger.


----------



## taglicht (13. Mai 2017)

Wir arbeiten branchenbedingt nur mit Apple und langlebiger sind die Dinger absolut nicht. Schweinegeld für von Haus aus veraltete Hardware und dann biste auch noch gezwungen, teure Creative Suites und andere Programme stetig in der neuesten Version zu kaufen bzw. das Abomodell abzuschließen, weil das neue MacOS X Affenprinz sonst die Installation der Programme verweigert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2017)

Der Trojaner hat sich mit Sicherheit nicht von außen durch eine Firewall selber installiert. Die Schwachstelle sitzt eher vor dem PC.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Jede Firma die ich bisher dahingehend betreute hat absolut nur positives zu berichten. Klar die Rechner sind am Anfang paar € teurer, dafür können sie aber viel länger benutzt werden, man muss keine jährliche teure Antivirensoftware und so einen Mist kaufen. Alles viel sicherer und problemloser, Backups gehen voll automatisch, die Produktivität wird erhöht da alles schneller geht.



MacOS ist genauso unsicher wie Windows. Auch da braucht man einen Virenschutz. 
Wenn es sicher sein soll, dann gleich Linux verwenden. Da braucht man nicht die überteuerten Apfelgeräte kaufen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (14. Mai 2017)

Das zeigt nur wieder eines und zwar, dass man solche Staaten im Staat, also Geheimdienste überhaupt nicht benötigt.
Ich wüsste keine positive Funktion die Geheimdienste unterm Strich erfüllen oder jemals erfüllt hätten.
Schon gar nicht Geheimdienste aus der USA, die ja quasi der Welt mehr Schaden zufügen als sie  abwehren.
Sowie US Geheimdienste Geld aus Drogengeschäften (Siehe Professor Alfred Mc Coy) verdienen könnte man sich auch vorstellen, dass sie diese Sicherheitslücken an gut zahlende Kriminelle verkaufen und sich somit mit Schwarzgeld finanzieren.


----------



## Voodoo2 (14. Mai 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das zeigt nur wieder eines und zwar, dass man solche Staaten im Staat, also Geheimdienste überhaupt nicht benötigt.
> Ich wüsste keine positive Funktion die Geheimdienste unterm Strich erfüllen oder jemals erfüllt hätten.
> Schon gar nicht Geheimdienste aus der USA, die ja quasi der Welt mehr Schaden zufügen als sie  abwehren.
> Sowie US Geheimdienste Geld aus Drogengeschäften (Siehe Professor Alfred Mc Coy) verdienen könnte man sich auch vorstellen, dass sie diese Sicherheitslücken an gut zahlende Kriminelle verkaufen und sich somit mit Schwarzgeld finanzieren.



Dann ging geschichtlich einiges an dir vorbei


----------



## cuban13581 (14. Mai 2017)

Ich habe das AV-Programm xyz und bin auch vor den neuesten (bekannten) Gefahren geschützt. Man was für eine Ironie!



Grestorn schrieb:


> Was mich eher wundert, dass all diese Rechner ohne Firewall im Netz stehen. Jeder NAT Router hätte den Angriff blocken können...
> 
> Gerade die Bahn sollte ihre Anzeigen doch über einen VPN Tunnel mit den Servern verbinden. Das ist hochgradig stümperhaft. Und ich bin wirklich nicht allzu freizügig mit solchen Wertungen!



Eine Firewall blockt nur von außerhalb den fremden Datenverkehr. Wenn der User zum Beispiel auf eine manipulierte Website surft oder eine unbekannte Datei mit einem Schädling ausführt, der noch nicht entdeckt worden ist bringt dir eine Firewall herzlich wenig. Eine Firewall kann ja nicht im neutralen Bereich zwischen gut und böse unterscheiden. Und wenn die Firewall das Programm nicht kennt und auch nichts in der Virensignatur vorliegt kann sich die Schadware auch gut ausbreiten. Vor unbekannten Gefahren ist man also nie sicher. Und wo steht bitte das die ohne eine Firewall unterwegs waren? Eigentlich jedes MS Betriebssystem hat doch eine Firewall mit an Board. Auch ein Windows XP.


----------



## plusminus (14. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der Trojaner hat sich mit Sicherheit nicht von außen durch eine Firewall selber installiert. Die Schwachstelle sitzt eher vor dem PC.





So ist es 

Musst du dir nur mal in den Büros die Bildschirme ansehen an denen kiloweise diese kleinen Klebezettelchen mit den Passwörtern hängen


----------



## Abductee (14. Mai 2017)

taglicht schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten branchenbedingt nur mit Apple und langlebiger sind die Dinger absolut nicht. Schweinegeld für von Haus aus veraltete Hardware und dann biste auch noch gezwungen, teure Creative Suites und andere Programme stetig in der neuesten Version zu kaufen bzw. das Abomodell abzuschließen, weil das neue MacOS X Affenprinz sonst die Installation der Programme verweigert.



Das Abo-Modell gibts auch bei Windows, das hat nichts mit MacOS zu tun. Die Zeiten wo man eine Software als Eigentum gekauft hat sind lange vorbei.
Der höhere Preis der Mac's lässt sich meistens mit der höheren Lebenszeit gegenrechnen.

Wir haben auf unseren Mac's auch keinen Virenscanner und haben keine Probleme.
Das letzte große Drama bei uns in der Firma war eine sehr gute Pishing-Mail und da haben beide Lager wild drauf rumgeklickt.
Ein Virenscanner hätte da auch nicht geholfen, Netzwerkseitig so schnell es geht die Domäne sperren sehr wohl.
Ein schlechter Schutz der Infrastruktur hat primär was mit dem knappen Budget der Firmen zu tun.


----------



## Exinferis (14. Mai 2017)

Es gibt wirklich noch Leute, die bestimmte Betriebssysteme für sicher halten?
Keines, wirklich keines ist zu 100% sicher. Und da ist es egal ob man Windows, Linux, MacOS oder eines der vielen anderen Unix-Derivate nimmt.
Es ist aber doch klar, dass Windows öfter ein Ziel ist. Rein logisch gesehen nimmt man doch das System wo ich mehr Leute erreiche oder bestimmte Gruppen erreiche. 
Hätten mehr Leute MacOS als Windows wäre eben das dann primäre Zielplattform, oder entsprechend Linux oder oder oder....
Wie kommt man nur auf die Idee bestimmte Betriebssysteme seien sicher.


----------



## Ugh-Tech (14. Mai 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> 1) In sensiblen Systemen, vorallem Krankenhäusern (!) KEIN Windoof einsetzen



Auch da steckt ganz kaufmännisch-praktisches Denken dahinter: Windows kennen die Angestellten aus ihrem privaten Alltag und müssen nicht erst in den Grundlagen geschult werden (dass das bei den meisten DAUs trotzdem ganz sinnvoll wäre, wird geflissentlich übersehen), und auch das IT-Personal ist besser zu finden, weil mehr vorhanden (und daher noch dazu günstiger)



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> 4) Endlich konsequent E-Mail-Anhänge blockieren, außer evtl. PDF



 NEVER EVER! Mailanhänge generell zu blockieren ist quasi nicht durchsetzbar UND die letzten Virenbefälle, mit denen ich zu tun hatte, wurden alle durch PDFs ausgelöst. Sei es, weil die PDFs selbst manipuliert waren oder Links auf entsprechende Downloads enthielten.



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> 5) Sofortige Kündigung, wenn die unfähigen Mitarbeiter trotzdem Anhänge öffnen.



Hast du dich jemals mit Arbeitsrecht befasst?



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> 6) Wenn schon Windows, dann wenigstens auf die jeweils aktuellste (und sicherste) Version setzen!



In vielen Unternehmen ist das mehr als nur ein ungeliebter Kostenfaktor. Lizenzen müssen gekauft (oder entsprechende Verträge geschlossen) werden, und das ist aber nur ein kleiner Teil!
Mitarbeiter müssen sich an die neue Version gewöhnen, werden verunsichert, weil manche Dinge plötzlich an anderer Stelle zu finden sind oder auch nur anders heißen.
Die vorhandene Hardware und eingesetzte Software muss getestet werden, ggf. muss noch auf Updates oder Folgeversionen gewartet werden, damit diese funktioniert... Und "nebenbei" soll der Laden ja weiterlaufen, die Firma will ja Geld verdienen! Was willst du machen, wenn die vor drei Jahren für einen sechstelligen Betrag beschaffte Software für den Vertrieb nicht unter Windows 10 läuft, der Hersteller aber kein Update bringt (oder gar nicht mehr existiert)? Und wenn die UMTS-Karte der Vertriebsnotebooks mangels Treiber nicht mehr laufen würde?

Es ist sicherlich viel Geiz und Ignoranz bei dem Thema mit dabei, aber GANZ so einfach läuft es leider auch nicht...



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Jede Firma die ich bisher dahingehend betreute hat absolut nur positives zu berichten. Klar die Rechner sind am Anfang paar € teurer, dafür können sie aber viel länger benutzt werden, man muss keine jährliche teure Antivirensoftware und so einen Mist kaufen. Alles viel sicherer und problemloser, Backups gehen voll automatisch, die Produktivität wird erhöht da alles schneller geht.



Die Rechnung würde ich gerne sehen! "Meine" MAC-User waren recht schnell desillusioniert, was die Hardware betrifft; einzig die Usability schneidet häufig besser ab, wenn man sich an MacOS gewöhnt hat. Bei Windows ist ein (von der Entwicklerszene gelobter) Virenscanner dabei und selbst, wenn es eine Drittanbietersoftware sein muss, kostet die nicht wirklich die Welt. Wenn man es auf die Einzellizenz herunterrechnet liegt, bekommt man für deutlich <2 €/Monat einen vernünftigen, zentral verwaltbaren Schutz.
Der einzige Vorteil, den MacOS in Sachen Sicherheit Windows gegenüber hat, ist der kleinere Marktanteil. Windows ist deswegen so häufig betroffen, weil es sich am meisten lohnt, dort den Aufwand zu investieren - wenn es denn "zufällig" auch auf dem Mac läuft, um so besser für die Verursacher.


----------



## taglicht (14. Mai 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das Abo-Modell gibts auch bei Windows, das hat nichts mit MacOS zu tun. Die Zeiten wo man eine Software als Eigentum gekauft hat sind lange vorbei.
> Der höhere Preis der Mac's lässt sich meistens mit der höheren Lebenszeit gegenrechnen.



Also mein Windows 10 daheim lässt mich problemlos auch ältere Versionen installieren. Das ist also sehr wohl ein MacOS-exklusives und gewolltes Problem. Und die Halbwertzeit der Dinger ist gelinde gesagt bescheiden... Design auf Kosten der Kühlung und nach 3 Jahren kannste mit den Dingern nur noch den Raum heizen... Und das zu hohrenden Anschaffungskosten... 

Ich hasse Obst!


----------



## Abductee (14. Mai 2017)

taglicht schrieb:


> Also mein Windows 10 daheim lässt mich problemlos auch ältere Versionen installieren. Das ist also sehr wohl ein MacOS-exklusives und gewolltes Problem. Und die Halbwertzeit der Dinger ist gelinde gesagt bescheiden... Design auf Kosten der Kühlung und nach 3 Jahren kannste mit den Dingern nur noch den Raum heizen... Und das zu hohrenden Anschaffungskosten...
> 
> Ich hasse Obst!



Dann blendet dich deine Voreingenommenheit.
Zum Beispiel Adobe CS6 in der normalen Standalone Version installier ich auf macOS gegenso wie auf Windows ohne Abo.
Eine neue Creative Suit kann ich auf beiden Systemen nur als Abo installieren, ich kann nicht verstehen warum da Windows besser sein sollte. Adobe nutzt bei beiden Plattformen das gleiche Geschäftsmodell.
Ein MacBook ist genau so wenig eine 24h Workstation wie jedes andere Notebook auch.
Die MacPro`s kann ich ohne schlechtes Gewissen die ganze Woche unter Last laufen lassen. Genau so wie eine HP Z440 Workstation die auch dafür ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Mai 2017)

taglicht schrieb:


> Und die Halbwertzeit der Dinger ist gelinde gesagt bescheiden... Design auf Kosten der Kühlung und nach 3 Jahren kannste mit den Dingern nur noch den Raum heizen... Und das zu hohrenden Anschaffungskosten...



Keine Ahnung wie du darauf kommst. Dass ehemalige MacBook Air meiner Frau aus 2012 verrichtet jetzt bei meiner Schwester immer noch tadellos seinen Dienst. Sogar die Akku Laufzeit ist noch akzeptabel.
Mein Arbeitsrechner war unter anderem 5 Jahre lang ein 27" iMac, der sich als extrem zuverlässig erwiesen hat. Ausgetauscht hatte ich den nur, weil ich einen iMac mit Retina Display haben wollte.
Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht über die Halbwertzeit von Macs beschweren. 
Zudem ist es so, dass selbst mehrere Jahre alte Macs beim Verkauf noch gutes Geld bringen.


----------



## Grestorn (14. Mai 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> MacOS ist genauso unsicher wie Windows. Auch da braucht man einen Virenschutz.
> Wenn es sicher sein soll, dann gleich Linux verwenden. Da braucht man nicht die überteuerten Apfelgeräte kaufen.



Du meinst, Linux wäre sicherer? Think again. Speziell wenn Du Linux mit dem selben Funktionsumfang ausstattest, wobei die SW dann auch noch aus einer Unzahl verschiedener Quellen stammen muss, ist die Zahl der möglichen Angriffsvektoren vermutlich nicht kleiner als bei Windows oder MacOS. Der einzige Grund, dass man das nicht sieht, ist dass die wenigsten Angriffe gegen Linux gehen, weil sich das nicht rentiert. Und trotzdem kommt es ständig vor, dass gezielt auf Linux basierende Server gehackt und die Daten abgegriffen werden...



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Eine Firewall blockt nur von außerhalb den fremden Datenverkehr. Wenn der User zum Beispiel auf eine manipulierte Website surft oder eine unbekannte Datei mit einem Schädling ausführt, der noch nicht entdeckt worden ist bringt dir eine Firewall herzlich wenig.


Du musst mir die Technik nicht erklären, ich bin selbst SW-Spezialist. Die Lücke, über die sich speziell dieser Trojaner verbreitet hat, ist aber eine Schwachstelle in der SMB Protokoll Implementierung, also in der Windows-Dateifreigabe. An die kommt man nur, wenn man im internen IP Netz ist, jeder NAT Router blockt das, wenn man ihn nicht falsch eingestellt hat oder ein absichtliches Port-Forwarding nutzt. 
Genau für diese Lücke ist der Patch von MS gedacht. 

Natürlich kann es auch sein, dass man sich die Initialinfektion über eine Datei, die zu starten ist, einnistet, aber davon habe ich in diesem Fall nicht gehört. Dagegen würde dann aber auch kein Patch helfen.


----------



## cht47 (14. Mai 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Da man nur Personen als Geisel nehmen kann ist die Überschrift mal wieder reißerisches Clickbait.
> 
> Die betroffenen Unternehmen sind selbst Schuld und stellen so nur ihre Unfähigkeit zur Schau
> 
> ...




IT-Inkompetenz gibts häufig, gerade in kleinen Firmen meinen die Chefs das "Administrieren" kann doch ein Mitarbeiter machen der denkt er sei der IT Pro weil er PCGH liest  
Ich arbeite in einer Firma die fast ausschließlich Programmierer/Informatiker beschäftigt und trotzdem braucht man da eine gute Systemadministration, obwohl die Kollegen echt super sind. Interessant wenn dann einige Firmen meinen auf 100 BWLer mal einen Admin los zu lassen der auch noch unterbezahlt und unterqualifiziert ist.
Aber selbst bei IT-Pros kann dir immer noch die Geschäftsführung einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen. Warum einen Switch für über 1000€ kaufen wenns bei Amazon welche von Netgear für 200€ gibt. Warum eine Firewall kaufen wenn doch eine im Telekom Router drin ist.. warum eine teure Antiviren Software kaufen... Gründe wie ich hatte noch nie einen Virus höre ich da immer oft von Bekannten und Freunden. 
Solche Meinungen kann man privat ja haben und es mag zutreffen das Windows Defender mittlerweile ausreicht wenn man aufpasst was man anklickt.. aber solches denken in eine Firma einzubringen, bringt uns immer wieder lustige Nachrichten.





BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Und wenn einem als Firma ein Linux "zu kompliziert" ist sollte man wenigstens auf MacOS bzw. Apple setzen.
> 
> Jede Firma die ich bisher dahingehend betreute hat absolut nur positives zu berichten. Klar die Rechner sind am Anfang paar € teurer, dafür können sie aber viel länger benutzt werden, man muss keine jährliche teure Antivirensoftware und so einen Mist kaufen. Alles viel sicherer und problemloser, Backups gehen voll automatisch, die Produktivität wird erhöht da alles schneller geht.
> 
> Mittelfristig deutlich günstiger.



MacOS ohne Antivirensoftware verkaufst du an Firmen??? Wo waren wir... ah ja bei IT-Inkompetenz.. und jetzt bitte nicht Antworten mit "keiner der Firmen wurde je gehackt"... Ich hab 2015 noch Firmen mit Win XP gesehen die auch nie nen Virus oder dergleichen hatten... 

Selbst auf einem CentOS mit Minimalinstallation und hinter >5000€ Firewall, Switches gehört ein Antivirensystem und eine korrekt konfigurierte Firewall. Das macht es immer noch nicht 100% sicher aber besser als sich darauf zu verlassen, dass aufgrund mangelnder Verbreitung von Apple/Linux, diese nie gehackt werden oder per Virus die Daten unleserlich werden.

Noch eins, warum sind gerade Apple Geräte bitte langlebiger? Gerade iPhones haben seit je her eine geplante Obsoleszenz (das sind meine Erfahrungen aus Freundeskreisen) und wenn man im Internet recherchiert findet man auch tolle Storys über Macbooks. Ich finds toll das Apple viele tolle Technologien zur Marktreife gebracht hat (wer sich heute noch an Windows Mobile erinnert...) aber die anderen Anbieter haben Apple schon lange überholt und das für weniger Geld.. und auch Windows 10 steht von der usability einem OSX nichts mehr nach. Mal schauen wie lange sich diese anbetungsähnliche Haltung der Apple Käufer noch hält.


----------



## fotoman (14. Mai 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Du meinst, Linux wäre sicherer? Think again. Speziell wenn Du Linux mit dem selben Funktionsumfang ausstattest, wobei die SW dann auch noch aus einer Unzahl verschiedener Quellen stammen muss, ist die Zahl der möglichen Angriffsvektoren vermutlich nicht kleiner als bei Windows oder MacOS. Der einzige Grund, dass man das nicht sieht, ist dass die wenigsten Angriffe gegen Linux gehen, weil sich das nicht rentiert.


Eben, der Angriffsversuch lohnt sich als Desktop-System nicht, weil es tausende von "Versiönchen" gibt. Bei Windows oder MacOS kann sich der Angreifer auf ein paar wenige Versionen stürzen. Bei Servern sind die Einfallstore ganz andere.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Was mich eher wundert, dass all diese Rechner ohne Firewall im Netz stehen. Jeder NAT Router hätte den Angriff blocken können...


Mich wundert eher (z.B. mal wieder in den Krankenhäusern), dass die interne IT so problemlos von außen zu erreichen ist. Wobei "außen" auch die Rechner sind, die Mails direkt aus dem Internet abrufen können.



Bohrwardor schrieb:


> Man kann denk ich davon ausgehen das sensible Systeme nicht mit dem internet verbunden sind


Kann man das? Warum müssen dann OPs abgesagt werden? Weil die Patientenverwaltung (gehört wohl nicht zum kritischen System eines Gesundheitssystems) dafür entscheidend ist?



Ugh-Tech schrieb:


> Mailanhänge generell zu blockieren ist quasi nicht durchsetzbar UND die letzten Virenbefälle, mit denen ich zu tun hatte, wurden alle durch PDFs ausgelöst. Sei es, weil die PDFs selbst manipuliert waren oder Links auf entsprechende Downloads enthielten.


Was man nun beides auch blockieren kann. Man muss ja nicht den Adobe-Reader mit den Standardsettings nutzen.

Und warum darf der Anwender entsprechende Software herunter laden und ausführen? Ist zwar für ihn angenehm, aber ist das für seinen Arbeitsablauf nötig? Patientendaten mit Macros? Mag noch sinnvoll sein, aber müssen die Macros dann auch Zugriff auf ext. Ressourcen haben? Links in PDFs? Wer braucht sowas auf einem Rechner, der Zugriff auf die interne IT hat?



Ugh-Tech schrieb:


> Hast du dich jemals mit Arbeitsrecht befasst?


Wer haftet denn bei grober fahrlässigkeit? Sprich, wenn der Anwender gegen die Vorgaben der Geschäftsleitung (die im Zweifelsfall alle paar Monate zu schulen sind) wissentlich verstößt. Ohne den Schulungsnachweis werden halt gewisse Dinge blockiert, wenn der Admin zu unfähig ist, eine passende Lösung dafür zu finden.

Wenn ich wissentlich gegen Arbeitsvorschriften verstoße und das u.U. auch noch Auswirkung auf Firmenabläufe oder gar die Patientensicherheit hat, dann habe ich ganz schnell persönliche Konsequenzen zu tragen.

Natürlich ist es lästig, wenn die Bürofachkraft ein Bewerbungsschreiben nicht dirket in Word öffnen kannst (wozu benötigt der Bewerber dort Macros und warum sendet er überhautp ein DOC-File?), sondern es zunächst vom Server in ein (ungefährliches) PDF konvertiert wird. Oder wenn man an die Patientendaten nicht einfach ein par Mail erhaltenes EXE hängen kann (wenn das nötig ist, würde ich das ext. Labor sofort wechseln), sondern dies über gewisse Umwege geschehen muss.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2017)

cuban13581 schrieb:


> Eine Firewall blockt nur von außerhalb den fremden Datenverkehr. Wenn der User zum Beispiel auf eine manipulierte Website surft oder eine unbekannte Datei mit einem Schädling ausführt, der noch nicht entdeckt worden ist bringt dir eine Firewall herzlich wenig. Eine Firewall kann ja nicht im neutralen Bereich zwischen gut und böse unterscheiden. Und wenn die Firewall das Programm nicht kennt und auch nichts in der Virensignatur vorliegt kann sich die Schadware auch gut ausbreiten. Vor unbekannten Gefahren ist man also nie sicher. Und wo steht bitte das die ohne eine Firewall unterwegs waren? Eigentlich jedes MS Betriebssystem hat doch eine Firewall mit an Board. Auch ein Windows XP.


Ich weis ja nicht was du für eine Müllwall hast aber meine Firewall blockt den kompletten Datenverkehr, egal von welcher Anwendung der kommt.
Die Firewall im Router blockt den eingehenden, die auf dem Rechner den ausgehenden Traffic. Wenn ich nicht jede einzelne Anwendung von Hand freigebe dann ist der Rechner quasi nicht mit dem Netzwerk verbunden.
Ändert sich die Quersumme oder Speicherort der Datei dann muss ich den Spaß wiederholen.
Bedeutet z.B. bei einem Steamupdate das ich wieder 3 Anwendungen zulassen muss.

Wer eine Firewall hat die automatisch die Gefahr "einschätzt" und quasi alles zulässt, kann sich die neusten Boznet clients auch direkt runterladen.  




Abductee schrieb:


> Dann blendet dich deine Voreingenommenheit.
> Zum Beispiel Adobe CS6 in der normalen Standalone Version installier ich auf macOS gegenso wie auf Windows ohne Abo.
> Eine neue Creative Suit kann ich auf beiden Systemen nur als Abo installieren, ich kann nicht verstehen warum da Windows besser sein sollte. Adobe nutzt bei beiden Plattformen das gleiche Geschäftsmodell.
> Ein MacBook ist genau so wenig eine 24h Workstation wie jedes andere Notebook auch.
> Die MacPro`s kann ich ohne schlechtes Gewissen die ganze Woche unter Last laufen lassen. Genau so wie eine HP Z440 Workstation die auch dafür ausgelegt ist.


Schonmal versucht auf einem Apple Videos zu schneiden ohne CUDA und ohne leistungsfähige CPU? Viel Spaß beim warten oder mit 1 FPS durch die Timeline scrollen. Denoising in Echtzeit auf einem Mac?   In 10 Jahren vielleicht. ...vielleicht.

Und schau dir auf Youtube mal Louis Rossmann an, dann siehst du man wir haltbar das Apfel Zeug wirklich ist.


----------



## Abductee (14. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Schonmal versucht auf einem Apple Videos zu schneiden ohne CUDA und ohne leistungsfähige CPU? Viel Spaß beim warten oder mit 1 FPS durch die Timeline scrollen. Denoising in Echtzeit auf einem Mac?   In 10 Jahren vielleicht. ...vielleicht.
> 
> Und schau dir auf Youtube mal Louis Rossmann an, dann siehst du man wir haltbar das Apfel Zeug wirklich ist.



Das braucht mir niemand sagen, wir haben ca. 200 Mac's in der Firma und die leben lange. Das hat aber einen anderen Grund als plumpes Windows/Mac-Bashing.
Komplett uninteressant wie schlecht sich ein Video ohne CUDA rendern lässt oder ob das mit einer aktuelleren CPU schneller geht.
Die Leute die bei uns damit arbeiten die wollen ihre Creative Suit auf einem Mac und danach muss ich mich richten.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Schonmal versucht auf einem Apple Videos zu schneiden ohne CUDA und ohne leistungsfähige CPU? Viel Spaß beim warten oder mit 1 FPS durch die Timeline scrollen. Denoising in Echtzeit auf einem Mac?   In 10 Jahren vielleicht. ...vielleicht.



Einem Bekannten von mir gehört eine Firma, welche sich in der Filmbranche auf Post Production spezialisiert hat und die Arbeiten unter anderem mit Macs. So schlecht scheinen Macs für die Videoproduktion also nicht zu sein.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Einem Bekannten von mir gehört eine Firma, welche sich in der Filmbranche auf Post Production spezialisiert hat und die Arbeiten unter anderem mit Macs. So schlecht scheinen Macs für die Videoproduktion also nicht zu sein.



Ich denke auch nicht, dass das am Mac oder PC liegt.
Es liegt schlicht an der Software, die du verwendest.
Du kannst dir ja eine Software entwickeln lassen, die speziell auf deine Hardware zugeschnitten ist.
Immerhin arbeiten in Macs die gleichen Prozessoren, die du auch in PCs bekommen kannst -- die Zeiten der Power Macs sind ja vorbei.

Ich jedenfalls -- sofern ich denn mal Videos mache -- nutze eine Standard Software, die es sowohl für den PC als auch für den Mac gibt und ich denke, dass bei gleicher Hardware die Programme auch gleich schnell arbeiten.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke auch nicht, dass das am Mac oder PC liegt.
> Es liegt schlicht an der Software, die du verwendest.



Kompatibilität ist für ihn wichtig. Da ist ein Mac der einzige Rechner, auf dem du jede Standardsoftware für Videoproduktion nutzen kannst. Und häufiger als man meinen mag, bekommt er Videomaterial zugesandt, welches mit Final Cut Pro erstellt wurde. In dem Moment nutzt einem dann ein Windows PC gar nichts.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das braucht mir niemand sagen, wir haben ca. 200 Mac's in der Firma und die leben lange. Das hat aber einen anderen Grund als plumpes Windows/Mac-Bashing.
> Komplett uninteressant wie schlecht sich ein Video ohne CUDA rendern lässt oder ob das mit einer aktuelleren CPU schneller geht.
> Die Leute die bei uns damit arbeiten die wollen ihre Creative Suit auf einem Mac und danach muss ich mich richten.


Dann stell denen doch mal ein Windows System hin um testen, was richtig Dampf im Kessel hat. Die werden mit Sicherheit begeistert sein das Videoschnitt auch ohne Wartezeiten in Echtzeit funktionieren kann. Damit hätten die sicher nicht gerechnet nach der jahrelangen Quälerei mit Mac. 

Nur ein kleines Beispiel:
Macbook Pro Retina vs ASUS G75VW-DS73: Premiere CS6 Speed Test! - YouTube
$10K MacPro or $10K 56-thread Ultimate PC Workstation - YouTube


----------



## Two-Face (14. Mai 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Du meinst, Linux wäre sicherer? Think again. Speziell wenn Du Linux mit dem selben Funktionsumfang ausstattest, wobei die SW dann auch noch aus einer Unzahl verschiedener Quellen stammen muss, ist die Zahl der möglichen Angriffsvektoren vermutlich nicht kleiner als bei Windows oder MacOS. Der einzige Grund, dass man das nicht sieht, ist dass die wenigsten Angriffe gegen Linux gehen, weil sich das nicht rentiert. Und trotzdem kommt es ständig vor, dass gezielt auf Linux basierende Server gehackt und die Daten abgegriffen werden...


Was meinst du "selber Funktionsumfang"?
Du meinst, der Linux-Kernel hat weniger Funktionen als ein Windows-Kernel?

Explizit was die Sicherheitsmöglichkeiten angeht, völlig verkehrt. Trifft nicht mal auf Windwos Server zu.


----------



## Abductee (14. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann stell denen doch mal ein Windows System hin um testen, was richtig Dampf im Kessel hat. Die werden mit Sicherheit begeistert sein das Videoschnitt auch ohne Wartezeiten in Echtzeit funktionieren kann. Damit hätten die sicher nicht gerechnet nach der jahrelangen Quälerei mit Mac.
> 
> Nur ein kleines Beispiel:
> Macbook Pro Retina vs ASUS G75VW-DS73: Premiere CS6 Speed Test! - YouTube
> $10K MacPro or $10K 56-thread Ultimate PC Workstation - YouTube



Das bringt nix, ein MacBook kauft man ja nicht weil es so eine tolle Workstation ist. Das Gesamtpaket passt einfach.
Asus: 4Kg, 17", ein furchtbares Ungetüm
MacBook: 2Kg, 15", halbwegs transportabel

Das gleiche mit dem MacPro, unsere Grafiker haben mit einem 27" 5K iMac mehr Freude als mit einem MacPro.


----------



## Grestorn (14. Mai 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was meinst du "selber Funktionsumfang"?
> Du meinst, der Linux-Kernel hat weniger Funktionen als ein Windows-Kernel?


a) Linux als monolithischer Kernel lässt sich prinzipiell nicht mit dem Windows-Kernel vergleichen. 
b) Aber das meinte ich nicht, sondern ich meinte eine typische Installation. Denn Lücken kommen ja nicht nur durch den Kernel sondern durch jegliche Software im System. Da Windows ooTB mit mehr Funktionen als eine nacktes (ohne zusätzliche Packages) Linux-Installation daherkommt, darf man das so nicht vergleichen. Sondern man müsste eine praktisch identisch ausgestattete Installation vergleichen und auf Lücken abklopfen... was in der Praxis mit vertretbarem Aufwand leider nicht machbar ist, da es keine Möglichkeit gibt, automatisiert Lücken zu finden (schön wärs...)



Two-Face schrieb:


> Explizit was die Sicherheitsmöglichkeiten angeht, völlig verkehrt. Trifft nicht mal auf Windwos Server zu.


Wie meinen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das bringt nix, ein MacBook kauft man ja nicht weil es so eine tolle Workstation ist. Das Gesamtpaket passt einfach.
> Asus: 4Kg, 17", ein furchtbares Ungetüm
> MacBook: 2Kg, 15", halbwegs transportabel
> 
> Das gleiche mit dem MacPro, unsere Grafiker haben mit einem 27" 5K iMac mehr Freude als mit einem MacPro.


Na super, ein iMac ist ja noch langsamer.   Die Firma ist ja richtig produktiv.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Mai 2017)

Geschwindigkeit ist nicht alles.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2017)

Ne, die höheren Kosten von Macs sind auch zu beachten.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Mai 2017)

So reden nur Leute, die nicht mit Macs arbeiten.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Mai 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> a) Linux als monolithischer Kernel lässt sich prinzipiell nicht mit dem Windows-Kernel vergleichen.


Ja, aber du hast ja gesagt, wenn _Linux denselben Funktionsumfang hätte_...
Was du mit dem Funktionsumfang aber meintest, kommt schon auf die Distribution an. OpenSuse ist schon eine sehr mächtige Distri (viele sagen sogar überladen), die allein schon bei der Installation drastisch mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bietet, als Windows.
Dass Windows im Schnitt als Client-System mit mehr Zusatzprogrammen ausgeliefert wird, stimmt vielleicht, nur kriegst du die bei Windows nicht so leicht alle runter. 
Kann man Cortana eigentlich löschen? Nö, nur abstellen und auch dann nur vollständig, wenn man in der Registry rumfummelt.^^


Grestorn schrieb:


> b) Aber das meinte ich nicht, sondern ich meinte eine typische Installation. Denn Lücken kommen ja nicht nur durch den Kernel sondern durch jegliche Software im System. Da Windows ooTB mit mehr Funktionen als eine nacktes (ohne zusätzliche Packages) Linux-Installation daherkommt, darf man das so nicht vergleichen. Sondern man müsste eine praktisch identisch ausgestattete Installation vergleichen und auf Lücken abklopfen... was in der Praxis mit vertretbarem Aufwand leider nicht machbar ist, da es keine Möglichkeit gibt, automatisiert Lücken zu finden (schön wärs...)


Bei Linux kann das theoretisch jeder (mit entsprechender Fachkenntnis), bei Windows nur begrenzt, da es (genauso wie die meisten von MS zugehörigen Programme) closes source ist. Da musst du eben auf's nächste Sicherheitsupdate warten.
An Linux, den Distris und open-source-Programmen (wie z.B. OpenOffice) hocken schließlich weltweit unabhängige Programmierer die etwas ändern/hinzufügen und dabei auch auf Sicherheitslücken stoßen können. Bei Windows hockt ja nur eine Firma dran, viele mögen auch behaupten, das sei eigentlich ein Vorteil und kein Nachteil. Trotzdem sind die oft auf "freundliche" Hacker oder andere Firmen angewiesen, welche diese oder jene Sicherheitslücke aufdecken.


Grestorn schrieb:


> Wie meinen?


Bei Linux kann man mit Runleveln arbeiten und die grafische Benutzeroberfläche vom System trennen. Bei Windows geht das a) mit Client-Verisonen überhaupt nicht, b) bei Server-Windows erst seit Server 2008.

Alleine um die ganzen Funktionen und Befehle der Linux-Shell aufzuzählen, bräuchte man ein halbes Jahrhundert. Admins, die sich darin besonders gut auskennen (und das ist nicht automatisch jeder Admin, der grade zufällig an einem Linux-Server hockt) haben mehr möglichkeiten, Angriffe abzuwehren.
Gerade dies trennt ja die Spreu vom Weizen, mit Linux, z.B. OpenSuse, einen Server aufsetzen ist einfach (mMn auch einfacher, als mit den völlig umständlichen Windows-Menüs), aber tiefgreifende Kenntnisse der Shell wieder was anderes. 
Das sind dann auch die Admins, mit dem dickeren Gehaltsscheck am Monatsende.

Ich ziehe mir jetzt garantiert keine Nerd-Brille auf und propagiere, dass alle mit Linux und Kommandozeile zu arbeiten haben oder jeder Berufs-PC-Nutzer mit Programmier-Kenntnissen ausgestattet sein muss. Ebenso wenig will ich die Tatsache bestreiten, dass auch die geringere Verbreitung von Linux zu weniger Angriffen beiträgt. Aber Linux hat eben gewisse technische Vorzüge, was Sicherheit anbelangt, die bei Windows weit und breit fehlen oder bis vor kurzem noch gefehlt haben (besonders bei Windows 10 haben sie sich schon einiges von Linux abgeschaut, Virtueller Desktop, Notifier oder die Paketverwaltung, die's ja in Linux schon gibt, seit ich denken kann).


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Kompatibilität ist für ihn wichtig. Da ist ein Mac der einzige Rechner, auf dem du jede Standardsoftware für Videoproduktion nutzen kannst. Und häufiger als man meinen mag, bekommt er Videomaterial zugesandt, welches mit Final Cut Pro erstellt wurde. In dem Moment nutzt einem dann ein Windows PC gar nichts.



Final Cut ist ja Mac only. Eine Windows Version gibt es nicht.
Von daher ist es logisch, dass er einen Mac nutzen muss.
Aber das sagt ja nichts aus.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Final Cut ist ja Mac only. Eine Windows Version gibt es nicht.
> Von daher ist es logisch, dass er einen Mac nutzen muss. Aber das sagt ja nichts aus.



Na ja, ich habe lange mit ihm darüber geredet. Selbst wenn er Windows nutzen könnte, würde er es nicht tun. Er zufriedener Mac User. Er ist zufrieden mit dem Support von Apple. Für ihn gäbe es keinen Grund zu wechseln. Für ihn ist es also kein Muss, sondern auch ein Wollen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2017)

Er hat Support von Apple?
Na ja, da kann er auch einen Rechner von Dell kaufen. gibt auch support und Sony Vegas läuft gut.

Bei uns in der Firma sind nur PCs. Auch in der Grafikabteilung. 

Nichtsdestotrotz. Wer noch alte Betriebssysteme nutzt oder ohne passende Updates arbeitet oder Schutzmaßnahmen -- ich nenne mal Brain.exe -- darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er sich was einfängt.
Lustig finde ich es aber, dass Microsoft sehr schnell ein Update für Windows XP geliefert hat, um die Lücke zu schließen.
Bedeutet also, dass sie durchaus auch Windows XP aktuell halten könnten -- sie wollen es nur nicht, weil du das neue Windows kaufen sollst.
Verdammte Drecksbande.  
Wird endlich Zeit, dass das OS kostenfrei wird und man sich schlicht entscheiden kann, was ich gerne hätte.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er hat Support von Apple?
> Na ja, da kann er auch einen Rechner von Dell kaufen. gibt auch support und Sony Vegas läuft gut.



Wenn er zufrieden ist, ist er zufrieden.
Und im professionellen Umfeld der Videoproduktion steht er damit laut ihm auch bei weitem nicht alleine da.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wenn er zufrieden ist, ist er zufrieden.
> Und im professionellen Umfeld der Videoproduktion steht er damit laut ihm auch bei weitem nicht alleine da.



Mag sein, aber bei dir klingt das so, als wenn du mit einem Windows Rechner keine Videoproduktion machen kannst und das ist natürlich Unsinn.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Mai 2017)

Habe ich nirgendwo behauptet.
In der Post Production braucht man allerdings Systeme, die alles verarbeiten können was einem zugeschickt wird. Und das kannst du mit einem Windows System nicht. Das habe ich gesagt. Das heißt aber nicht, dass Windows Systeme in der Videoproduktion im Allgemeinen nicht zu gebrauchen sind. Denn schließlich ist die Post Production nur ein Teil der gesamten Produktion.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich es aber, dass Microsoft sehr schnell ein Update für Windows XP geliefert hat, um die Lücke zu schließen.
> Bedeutet also, dass sie durchaus auch Windows XP aktuell halten könnten -- sie wollen es nur nicht, weil du das neue Windows kaufen sollst.
> Verdammte Drecksbande.
> Wird endlich Zeit, dass das OS kostenfrei wird und man sich schlicht entscheiden kann, was ich gerne hätte.


Naja, also für grundlegende Updates ist der XP-Kernel schlicht zu alt. Die Sicherheitsarchitektur ist völlig überholt und könnte man durch ein paar Updates nicht einfach so umkrempeln. Und ein neueres DirectX als Version 9 ist damit auch schlicht nicht kompatibel.

Aber im Prinzip hast du recht, Microsoft setzt dir was vor und musst dafür blechen und ist dabei nichtmal so gut, wie du's gerne hättest.


----------



## Grestorn (14. Mai 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ja, aber du hast ja gesagt, wenn _Linux denselben Funktionsumfang hätte_...



Du hast mich schlicht nicht verstanden. Ich dachte, was ich geschrieben hatte, wäre eindeutig. war aber wohl nicht.

Geh einfach mal davon aus, dass ich genügend Kenntnisse von Unix im allgemeinen und auch von Linux habe, um zu wissen, wovon ich spreche, ok? Auch wenn ich mich nicht als echten Experten bezeichnen würde, arbeite ich beruflich seit Jahrzehnten mit Unixoiden Betriebsystemen, kann mit Runlevels umgehen und das Startbverhalten konfigurieren, ich kenne das Unix Filesystem, die Unix Shell und die meisten Kommandos usw. - Du scheinst aber andererseits nicht wirklich so viel Kenntnisse von Windows zu haben, wenn Du das alles als Alleinstellungsmerkmal ggü. Windows siehst. (Prinzipiell kann übrigens Windows schon immer ohne GUI booten, auch wenn das 'offiziell' erst in den letzten Server Versionen im Normalbetrieb auch angeboten wird, das nur nebenher). 

Meine Aussage war doch nur, dass die pauschale Aussage, "Linux ist sicherer" einfach nicht haltbar ist. Deine Aussage, dass "gewisse technische Vorzüge was die Sicherheit" existieren würden, halte ich außerdem für grundsätzlich erst mal falsch.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Naja, also für grundlegende Updates ist der XP-Kernel schlicht zu alt. Die Sicherheitsarchitektur ist völlig überholt und könnte man durch ein paar Updates nicht einfach so umkrempeln. Und ein neueres DirectX als Version 9 ist damit auch schlicht nicht kompatibel.


Der XP-Kernel ist zwar alt und hat einige Mechanismen von moderneren Systemen nicht, aber die Grundlegende Architektur hat sich nicht geändert. Lücken im XP Kernel können natürlich gepatched werden. 

Übrigens ist die aktuelle Lücke natürlich nicht im Kernel sondern im SMB Protokoll-Stack. Und dessen Code ist vermutlich auf allen Windows-Versionen nahezu identisch.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Habe ich nirgendwo behauptet.
> In der Post Production braucht man allerdings Systeme, die alles verarbeiten können was einem zugeschickt wird. Und das kannst du mit einem Windows System nicht. Das habe ich gesagt. Das heißt aber nicht, dass Windows Systeme in der Videoproduktion im Allgemeinen nicht zu gebrauchen sind. Denn schließlich ist die Post Production nur ein Teil der gesamten Produktion.



Auch das ist Unsinn.
Wenn dir einer Dateien zuschickt, die mit Final Cut gemacht wurden, bist du ja gezwungen, das Programm ebenfalls zu nutzen und da es eben Max Onyl ist, ist es klar, dass du Mac nutzen musst.
Bastel ich was mit Corel Draw, brauchst du auch Corel Draw, um es weiter verarbeiten zu können.
Das hat doch aber nichts mit der Plattform zu tun. Das liegt schlicht an den Programmen, die dafür sorgen, dass du an ihnen gebunden bist.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auch das ist Unsinn.



Nö, das ist kein Unsinn.
Aber vergiss es einfach. Ich gebe hier nur wieder, was mir jemand aus dem Profibereich erzählt hat. Das ist alles. Keine Ahnung, was du damit für ein Problem mit hast.
Ich kann dir gerne seine Telefonnummer geben. Dann kannst du ihm persönlich erklären, dass das alles Unsinn ist.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Mai 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Du hast mich schlicht nicht verstanden. Ich dachte, was ich geschrieben hatte, wäre eindeutig. war aber wohl nicht.


Und ich dachte meine Antwort darauf wäre eindeutig gewesen.


Grestorn schrieb:


> Geh einfach mal davon aus, dass ich genügend Kenntnisse von Unix im allgemeinen und auch von Linux habe, um zu wissen, wovon ich spreche, ok?


Woher soll ich wissen, was du für Kenntnisse hast?


Grestorn schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich nicht als echten Experten bezeichnen würde, arbeite ich beruflich seit Jahrzehnten mit Unixoiden Betriebsystemen, kann mit Runlevels umgehen und das Startbverhalten konfigurieren, ich kenne das Unix Filesystem, die Unix Shell und die _*meisten Kommandos*_ usw.
> - Du scheinst aber andererseits nicht wirklich so viel Kenntnisse von Windows zu haben, wenn Du das alles als Alleinstellungsmerkmal ggü. Windows siehst. (Prinzipiell kann übrigens Windows schon immer ohne GUI booten, auch wenn das 'offiziell' erst in den letzten Server Versionen im Normalbetrieb auch angeboten wird, das nur nebenher).
> 
> Meine Aussage war doch nur, dass die pauschale Aussage, "Linux ist sicherer" einfach nicht haltbar ist. Deine Aussage, dass "gewisse technische Vorzüge was die Sicherheit" existieren würden, halte ich außerdem für grundsätzlich erst mal falsch.


Nö, das sehe ich nicht als alleiniges Alleinstellungsmerkmal gegenüber Windows an.
Aber allein schon, weil Linux eben Open Source ist, bietet Linux potentiell mehr Sicherheit. Warum hab' ich auch erläutert.
Das Paketmanagement hab' ich glaub ich auch erwähnt, welches Windows ja erst seit Version 10 hat. Anstelle nur das System selbst zu updaten, werden auch installierte Programme mitaktualisiert. 
Es gibt in den Distributionen, die ich kenne, auch keine Programme, die man nicht runterbekommt. Je mehr Programme = mehr potentielle Sicherheitslücken, war ja schließlich dein Anliegen. Cortana z.B. kriegst du nur mit extra Tools ganz weg.


----------



## Reigenspieler (14. Mai 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> MacOS ist genauso unsicher wie Windows. Auch da braucht man einen Virenschutz.
> Wenn es sicher sein soll, dann gleich Linux verwenden. Da braucht man nicht die überteuerten Apfelgeräte kaufen.



Nach der Logik Security by Nische müsst du Unix empfehlen.


----------

